# 3Com 3CXFE575CT 3c575 PCMCIA Card

## Narada

Hello,

Recently, the internal network card died inside my Dell Inspiron 8100 laptop and so I purchased from auctions the 3Com 3CXFE575CT card.  Since this is my first encounter with pcmcia in Linux due to everything previously being built into my laptop what would you say is the best way to get this card working reliably at 100Mbit?  I've had a look at http://pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net/ and this card is supported and I understand there are compatible kernel drivers too.  However, I read on the forums that people have been having problems with this card so I thought I would ask about the method beforehand.  Does this card work well in Linux/Gentoo and has the release of pcmcia-cs 3.2.4 changed the way things are done at all?

Much appreciated.

----------

## Joffer

Did u figure it out? I've also got problems getting my 3com 575 pcmcia (3c575?) driver.. just getting "Faild to bring up eth0" or something like that (wrote it from memory, not at my gentoo box laptop now)

----------

## Narada

All I know is that kernel support should be disabled and pcmcia-cs should be used.  I have not had the chance to try this yet though and am still waiting for feedback.  Try searching for 3c575 on these forums.

----------

## Joffer

I have disabled pcmcia in kernel and (re)emerged pcmcia-cs after kernel compilation..

----------

## Narada

And did that solve your problem?

----------

## Joffer

no  :Sad: 

pcmcia-cs and cardmanager starts just fine during bootup (or start/stop) but when I try to bring up eth0 it just says "Failed to bring eth0 up"  :Sad: 

modules.autoload:

pcmcia_core

i82365

ds

I've also tried adding 3c575_cb here, no luck..

Update: Looks like the 3Com driver in the kernel supports my NIC, and that this is the right module for my card.. I'm at least recompiling my kernel now with 3c59x support (module ofcourse). Won't have an update until monday though, since this computer is at work and I'm leaving just about now! ciao.

Update2: It didn't help me.. I'm all starting from scratch now with kernel rebuild etc..  :Sad: Last edited by Joffer on Tue Mar 11, 2003 2:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Narada

Hello.  pcmcia-cs did not work for me after all.  All modules loaded fine but I just could not get net.eth0 to use the pcmcia card instead of the internal network card.  So I have done the same as you and compiled pcmcia/cardbus and 3c59x support into the kernel.  The card works beautifully although I would have preferred 3c575_cb driver as that is specific to the card.  Please post if you ever manage to solve the problem that you have.

----------

## Joffer

i switched to the lolo sources, and then the pcmcia-cs package and my kernel found my card (with pcmcia-cs that is, no pcmcia stuff in kernel)

----------

## dweigert

I've always used the kernel pcmcia drivers.   the only thing to remember for them is that you have to enable pci hotplugging as well as all the other hotplugging for USB, etc.  Cardbus cards are really pci devices.

You also have to have the following in the net.ethX scripts if you do this:

```

depend() {

        use pcmcia

        use hotplug

}

```

That makes sure things come up correctly.

Dan

----------

